# More from close to home



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 31, 2012)

Popped into Cardiff today to my usual salon for a much needed haircut as I headed back to teh train station I took a stroll through Royal Arcade which like all the other arcades in Cardiff has a nice feel to them:

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L @ 27mm and f/16 4 seconds ISO 100




Royal-Arcade-Cardiff by singingsnapper, on Flickr

After getting off the train, I wondered what the subway I walk through on my way home would look like as a photo, and I quite like the result. I have processed the same photo in slightly different ways in Silver Efex one a fairly straight B&W conversion the other useing an Ilford Pan 50 profile

Canon 5D mk III 24 - 70L @ 35mm and f/5 1/15 ISO 1250




Port-Talbot-Subway by singingsnapper, on Flickr

and the Ilford profile:




Port-Talbot-subway-Pan-50 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

